# Greek letter tau in illustrator



## veiky

Hi,

This is my first post on this forum. I hope to be part of techsupport for a long time.

I am using illustrator 9.

I want to use greek alphabet tau in text. 

If I copy and paste it from word, illustrator dosent take it.

How can I do this?

Thanks


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Are you copying it from Word as text or as an image?

If it's text, you should be able to use the same font with the type tool in Illustrator, as the font is installed in Windows and can be used by any program.

If it's an image, convert it into curves and place the object in position.


----------



## v-six

Welcome aboard veiky. Go to your glyphs panel (_type>glyphs_) and insert it from there. Once inserted the first time, it can then be copied/pasted inside Illustrator. If it's not in the glyphs panel, it's not available to use in illustrator in the font you're using.


----------



## veiky

I am sorry, but what is a glyphs panel?


----------



## v-six

The glyphs panel contains all of the available characters for the selected font. I don't know if it is accessed the same way in Illustrator 8, but here's a screenshot from Illustrator CS..

P.S. It was too wide to attach full, so the server has shrunk it down, let me know if it's not clear.


----------

